# John J. Smith Louisville Ky.



## Road Dog (Feb 18, 2012)

Ya'll may have saw this on the Feebay. It was calling to me sooo......   It's corked with contents. Embossed John J . Smith Loisville Ky.


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 18, 2012)

Another pic


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 18, 2012)

last one


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 18, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Feb 18, 2012)

Great bottle Rory,...The label is in real good shape...


----------



## Road Dog (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks ya'll. Had the sender plastic wrap and tape the top incase the cork came loose. Arrived nice and dry.[]


----------



## sandchip (Feb 19, 2012)

Killer!


----------

